# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Sweet Teens?!

## IRIEchic

Who's in their teens for the reach?

19 days 19hrs 58min! It's COLD I need mi sweet Jamaica! :Congratulatory:  :Biggrin New:  :Cool New:

----------


## Chris B

Almost to our terrible two... we fly down @ 0-dark-30 Friday morning.

----------


## Irine

Oh man, I thought you were looking for teens for your trip. I was freaked out there for a second. :Concern: 



> Who's in their teens for the reach?
> 
> 19 days 19hrs 58min! It's COLD I need mi sweet Jamaica!

----------


## IRIEchic

> Oh man, I thought you were looking for teens for your trip. I was freaked out there for a second.


O MY LAWD! where is your mind! LOL :Congratulatory:  :Excitement:

----------


## Hussyband

Exactly where my mind went.  The local community center has a program in the summer to "rent teens" for yardwork (giving them summer jobs).  My wife is always on about renting teens, and I thought I was going to have to see it here, too!

28 days for us... I guess sweet twenties would be ok?

----------


## treefrog

Two weeks today. Week at grand pineapple then 4 days at catcha grdns

----------


## IRIEchic

> Exactly where my mind went.  The local community center has a program in the summer to "rent teens" for yardwork (giving them summer jobs).  My wife is always on about renting teens, and I thought I was going to have to see it here, too!
> 
> 28 days for us... I guess sweet twenties would be ok?  ��


....Buuut "Sweet" in the front of it takes your mind there, maybe "Roll call" shoulda been added... but anywho! I'm 18 today LOL :Excitement:  :Excitement:

----------


## noproblem

15 days 23 hours 04 mins

----------


## gregandkelly63

15 days for us as well

----------


## McBriGuy

I had stopped the countdown everyday too 'start getting easy ' but boom 17 days and change ..... !

----------


## silver fox

im in the hours! 645am departure!!!

----------


## Miss Honey

21 Days for us . Starting to feel that anticipation.

----------


## treefrog

Single digit fidgets for us now. Staying 13 days our longest trip so far

----------


## Miss Honey

19 days for us.

----------


## McBriGuy

Less than a fortnight!  Miss Honey hope to see ya a Catcha one sunset..

----------


## Miss Honey

> Who's in their teens for the reach?
> 
> 19 days 19hrs 58min! It's COLD I need mi sweet Jamaica!


Just ask for Kevin and Carolyn. We will be at the bar every night. Cant wait. Two weeks goodbye Ohio .

----------


## ukran1ans

Finally in the teens!

----------


## Weeboy1

As of today we are in the teens!!
And so is our temperature...minus teens that is!

----------

